
Mobile Haskell (iOS) - Tehnix
https://codetalk.io/posts/2018-02-07-Mobile-Haskell.html
======
Tehnix
Author here, feel free to ask me anything, and I'll give it a shot :)

There's been a lot of churn to get GHC/Haskell to better support cross-
compilation lately, and thought I try to assemble a lot of the pieces of
information and posts, into something that's hopefully easy to follow for
newcomers.

Also, I would be very interested to hear experiences from other people that
have had a chance to toy with this, or perhaps also experiences from people
using GHCJS for mobile development.

In fact, I'm interested in all kinds of mobile development using pure FP
langs, like PureScript, Elm, Haskell etc, so if someone has some resources of
stories to share there, please do!

